# Magical Communication Item?



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 11, 2012)

In a nutshell, I want to make magical email.

The following is Explanatory fluff.  Feel free to skip.


> I'm still designing This Wizard to keep in my pocket for a future game.
> 
> RP backstory, he's a Classical Wizard, originally trained as Wizards should, very academically.  He aspires to eventually arrive at Mathghamnha and study with the Mages of the Arcane Order, but I don't think he'll start there, so I'll take @Tomn's suggestion Here and have my fledgling Wizard originally educated by an experienced Wizard, probably a Guild Wizard of The Arcane Order out in the world, training this student up to eventually send him to the University.
> 
> And so, my Wizard will be separated from his professor as he goes out to the world to practice and develop his skills.



I'd like to make a pair of magical items- A Book and a sheet of paper.
The single sheet of paper can be written upon by the student and that writing would appear on a page in the teacher's book regardless of the distance between them.  After being written, the words can be erased and the teacher can reply back, appearing on the student's page.

Essentially, I want a paper/writing version of an Aspect Mirror, Complete Scoundrel, p.113.

What spells might be involved in crafting such an item set?  What's a reasonable price for such an item?


----------



## Sekhmet (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd probably make Amanuensis (Magic of Faerun) or Illusory Script part of the requirements, which sets a nice caster level of about 5. Craft Wondrous is an obvious one. Considering the limited usage (must have one book, only one other connected book, you still have to write out any message, etc), I wouldn't put the price over about 1,000GP, probably even less.

Make it so the book's pages can only be Erased (as the spell), and this seems to be a pretty effective method of communication (of nonmagical text).


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 12, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> ...this seems to be a pretty effective method of communication (of nonmagical text).



Yes, I do want to emphasize the nonmagical text part.  Words and diagrams can be communicated, no Wizard spellbook pages, scrolls or spell glyphs would be passed along by this method.  Possibly only words, not diagrams.

_Amanuensis_ seems a fine spell for the base.  If I build _Erase_ into the magical item so it would _Erase_ itself rather than require the spell to be cast each time, would that change the price?  Is there a mechanical adjustment to the price of crafting a magical item if more than one spell is added?


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 12, 2012)

First Draft:

*Cobb's Teaching Correspondence*
Aura/Caster Level: Faint Divination; CL 5th
Construction: Craft Wondrous Item, _Amanuensis_, _Erase_, 11,813gp*, 945 XP*, 24 days*.
Weight: 2 lb (Book), - (Page)
Price: 23,625gp* (Book and 5 pages)

Cobb's Teaching Correspondence is a set of a book and five sheets of enchanted paper.  A mentor possesses the book, while students carry the single sheet of paper attuned to the book.  Any writing upon the single sheet or the page within the book the page is attuned to appears in both pages.  A command word spoken by either side erases the writing upon the page.  The connection between the book and pages spans any distance, as long as both are on the same plane.  

*Figuring Cost: _
-Amanuensis _is a 3rd level spell in a command word item... 3 x 5 x 1800_ = _27,000gp_.  _Second ability is _Erasing_, so (1 x 5 x 1800) at 75% = 6,750.  27,000 + 6,750 = 33,750.
-Since there are 5 sheets, and if I want to make each correspondence usable once per day, I'll count it as a 5 charge item.  Full price, 33,750.  Does this mean it would cost just as much if there were unlimited uses per day for each page?
-Item requires specific Class to use: Usable by Wizard only, reduce by 30%.
that makes 23,625gp.  

First Question- ok, am I doing the math right?  This seems crazy expensive, especially since the Aspect Mirror costs 4,000gp per mirror (so 8,000gp for 2, 20,000gp for 5) and that's a command, usable as many times as you want item based off of level 3 spell.

Second Question- Should there be an added complication and cost for 5 separate pages attuned to the same book?  The objective is for the teacher to have multiple students corresponding.  

Third Question- Is there anything else I'm not considering here that I should be?


----------



## Sekhmet (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you're doing the right thing in comparing it to a similar magical item. I'd reduce the price of your book to about half of the Mirror, because you can't see/scry/direct enchantments through the book, although the Mirror would allow you to (as noted in it's description). The Mirror's infinite duration is also a consideration for a further price reduction if you so chose. Each book only has five sheets, so any message would have to be copied otherwise in order to keep. 

I'm going to stand by my "about 1,000GP" statement from earlier.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 12, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> I think you're doing the right thing in comparing it to a similar magical item. I'd reduce the price of your book to about half of the Mirror, because you can't see/scry/direct enchantments through the book, although the Mirror would allow you to (as noted in it's description). The Mirror's infinite duration is also a consideration for a further price reduction if you so chose. Each book only has five sheets, so any message would have to be copied otherwise in order to keep.
> 
> I'm going to stand by my "about 1,000GP" statement from earlier.



I would agree that starting with the Aspect Mirror and pairing down makes sense in comparison to the Aspect Mirror.  

Using the actual DMG Magic Item Creation rules, the Aspect Mirror makes no sense.

I've also heard that supplemental books after the DMG created a kind of 3.75 rules for magic item pricing.  

Has there become a method for figuring Magic Item pricing since the Magic Item Compendium?


----------



## Samloyal23 (Apr 13, 2012)

You could also have a pair of books that are linked to each other. Imagine you own a business with a partner. Each of you has a ledger for daily transactions. Every time one of you adds something to the ledger, your partner's ledger is updated...


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 14, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> You could also have a pair of books that are linked to each other. Imagine you own a business with a partner. Each of you has a ledger for daily transactions. Every time one of you adds something to the ledger, your partner's ledger is updated...



Most definitely.  While I have a specific purpose for this enchantment, the applications beyond my purpose are incredible.  Libraries could share works, correspondence would be revolutionized, etc. etc.  

Since discovering the info on Mathghamnha and the Mages of the Arcane Order, I've been brainstorming what sorts of things I'd imagine a University of Wizards would make use of.  This Book + Parchment communication has the flavor of what I'd expect the University to have on hand.

Additionally, this sounds very Eberron to me.  I'll check my books, but does anyone know if a magical item like this might already exist?


----------



## Samloyal23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wasn't there a spell in the BOEF that allowed communication through mirrors? A set of large enough mirror would be like a window on two entire rooms, allowing the equivalent of videoconferencing between two groups. Multiple mirrors could be placed within view of each other to allow multiple locations to communicate with each other in a sort of network...


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 17, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> Wasn't there a spell in the BOEF that allowed communication through mirrors? A set of large enough mirror would be like a window on two entire rooms, allowing the equivalent of videoconferencing between two groups. Multiple mirrors could be placed within view of each other to allow multiple locations to communicate with each other in a sort of network...



I Don't Know About BOEF But Check The Aspect Mirror, Already Mentioned, From Complete Scoundrel.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Book of Erotic Fantasy, page 111:



> *Mirror Talk*
> Illusion (phantasm) [mind-affecting]
> _Level:_ Imagist 4, Sor/Wiz 4
> _Components:_ V, S, F
> ...


----------



## The Red King (Apr 17, 2012)

My players found a bag of 12 identical rings each inscribed with a single number.  

A player with one ring can send a short message to the wearer of another ring as a free action consisting of 10 wors or less.  The message is sent via telepathy.

Best way to get everyone together, or call for help.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 17, 2012)

Since the RP fluff behind this item is a Wizard student corresponding with a Wizard teacher, I'm looking to do something that involves writing on paper.  It strikes me as more "Wizardy" and "Studenty".  

But thank you all for the ideas!


----------



## Samloyal23 (Apr 17, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> Since the RP fluff behind this item is a Wizard student corresponding with a Wizard teacher, I'm looking to do something that involves writing on paper.  It strikes me as more "Wizardy" and "Studenty".
> 
> But thank you all for the ideas!




I can totally see a wizard giving a lecture in front of his magic mirror to a bunch of students in another location then reading the students' test papers when their answers magically appear inside his Tome of  Testing...


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 18, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> I can totally see a wizard giving a lecture in front of his magic mirror to a bunch of students in another location then reading the students' test papers when their answers magically appear inside his Tome of  Testing...



Oh... using both to replicate online schooling!  Yeah, I can see that.

Now, I'm designing this to be a PC in someone else's game in some unknown future so of course everything is subject to DM approval.  With that said, I think I'll start my level 1 Wizard off with the parchment, as he levels up, I'll try to acquire a magical mirror when it would be appropriate for his wealth-by-level.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 18, 2012)

lbourgoin4 said:


> Make it so the book's pages can only be Erased (as the spell), and this  seems to be a pretty effective method of communication (of nonmagical  text).



yeah, I wanted to incorporate the _Erase_ spell into the magical parchment to save my level 1 Wizard a spell per day he'd need to have prepared, but I may leave it out of the magical creation to save money.  I'm trying not to have a too overpriced item starting out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 18, 2012)

> Bartolomeoz
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...



Reported


----------



## Samloyal23 (Apr 18, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> Oh... using both to replicate online schooling!  Yeah, I can see that.
> 
> Now, I'm designing this to be a PC in someone else's game in some unknown future so of course everything is subject to DM approval.  With that said, I think I'll start my level 1 Wizard off with the parchment, as he levels up, I'll try to acquire a magical mirror when it would be appropriate for his wealth-by-level.




He can start as an intern, tutoring apprentices, and work his way up to a Doctor of Wizardry. By the time he can cast a level 4 spell he'll be able to create Wondrous Items...


----------



## thompsja (Apr 19, 2012)

*Delay in response*

Sending is a 5th level spell that allows 25 words to be exchanged, possibly extraplanar.

Message allows a conversation to occur for a fair amount of time, and it's 0 level.

Hm.  To make it more interesting, I like the idea of paired sheets.  What's written on one appears on the other. Typically two sheets are created and each person uses one side, flipping back and forth to read responses and compose replies.  There should also be a delay.  This would make the element of surprise in attacks nearly impossible, since a cheap system alerts it.  I would add a delay between writing on one and seeing the message on the other.  Higher level castings, far more expensive, can make it more interactive.

Or sheets could be one-use items for a warning system or espionage.


----------



## jefgorbach (Apr 19, 2012)

You're overthinking this. The zero-level Message spell already does what you want: to send/receive an AUDIO message via a whisper, so why not simply refluff it to a written message??

Writing on either page activates the enchantment, causing the message to appear on the other end. For simplicity, we'll presume the spell automatically handles erasing errors and auto-clears the page each time a new message is sent. Being a zero-level spell, any 1st level apprentice can lay the enchantment once someone has prepared the surface via Craft Wondrous Object, so our cost to produce would be: 

spell(message) zero-level so cost at                      .5
cast by 1st level wizard                                     1.0
as a use-activated effect                             2,000
and since Message is a 10min/level base spell        1.4
for a total base cost of                                1,400gp per student/set. 
and doubling that gives us a manufacture's suggest retail price of 2,800gp. 

Given your scenario, presumably each student would be assigned a specific page for each class, with the teachers copies bound into book form for easier carrying/reference.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 20, 2012)

thompsja said:


> Hm.  To make it more interesting, I like the idea of paired sheets.  What's written on one appears on the other. Typically two sheets are created and each person uses one side, flipping back and forth to read responses and compose replies.





jefgorbach said:


> Given your scenario, presumably each student  would be assigned a specific page for each class, with the teachers  copies bound into book form for easier carrying/reference.



Yes, the premise is that there is a pair for each enchantment, the  student has a single sheet, the teacher of multiple students keeps the  other sheet bound within a book.  This is what I said in my first post.



thompsja said:


> There should also be a delay.  This would make the element of surprise in attacks nearly impossible, since a cheap system alerts it.  I would add a delay between writing on one and seeing the message on the other.  Higher level castings, far more expensive, can make it more interactive.




I do like the idea about a delay.  I'd not want a low level Wizard  calling a mentor to swoop in and save the day mid-combat or anything,  but still be available to give advice, say, if the party was bunkered  down in hiding while the enemy prowled around.  Perhaps a minute delay.   



thompsja said:


> Sending is a 5th level spell that allows 25 words to be exchanged, possibly extraplanar.
> 
> Message allows a conversation to occur for a fair amount of time, and it's 0 level.






jefgorbach said:


> You're overthinking this. The zero-level Message spell already does what you want: to send/receive an AUDIO message via a whisper, so why not simply refluff it to a written message??
> 
> Writing on either page activates the enchantment, causing the message to appear on the other end. For simplicity, we'll presume the spell automatically handles erasing errors and auto-clears the page each time a new message is sent. Being a zero-level spell, any 1st level apprentice can lay the enchantment once someone has prepared the surface via Craft Wondrous Object, so our cost to produce would be:
> 
> ...




I'm not sure I would assume an autocorrect for erasing errors or anything like that, I'd expect however neat or sloppy the written message is, is how it would be communicated.  It would still require a mundane pen and ink to write upon the page.  

_Erasing_ the message would be a separate effect than writing it, which is why I foresee 2 spells needing to be put into the Wondrous item to make it work, increasing the price.  I do see how _Message_ would make a reasonable base spell for this item.  

For pricing, you can cut 30% by making it only usable by a particular class, and so it this item can be used only by Wizards, we can drop 30% of whatever costs.  

I also don't know if making a Wondrous Item that consists of multiple parts qualifies for a higher price.  I can't seem to find information on this.  I look at the Aspect Mirror as a precedent that says each separate mirror has a cost, where as something like a Ring Gate has the built in assumption that the cost is for the pair.  



thompsja said:


> Or sheets could be one-use items for a warning system or espionage.




I could see this being a one use item, instead of erasable and re-writable, but that would not serve my specific purpose here.  A One time use item would not have the _Erase_ feature.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 20, 2012)

So, if I base this off the _Erase_ and _Message_ spells, here's the second draft:

*Cobb's Teaching Correspondence*
Aura/Caster Level: Faint Divination; CL 3th
Construction: Craft Wondrous Item, _Message_, _Erase_, 4,489gp*, 360 XP*, 9 days*.
Weight: - (2 pieces of parchment)
Price: 8,978gp*

Cobb's Teaching Correspondence is a pair of parchments tuned to each other.  Any writing upon a single sheet is attuned to appear on both pages, although with a minute delay.  A command word spoken by either side erases the writing upon the page.  The connection between the pages spans any distance, as long as both are on the same Plane.

These sheets are often found in the use of a Wizard Instructor and Wizard Apprentices, and the Instructor keeps his sheets bound within a single tome.  The cost for creating this item covers only 1 pair of sheets.

*Figuring Cost: _
-Erase _is a 2nd level spell in a command word item... 2 x 3 x 1800_ = _10,800gp_.  _Second ability is _Message_, so (0.5 x 3 x 1800) at 75% = 2,025. 10,800 + 2,025 = 12,825.
-Item requires specific Class to use: Usable by Wizard only, reduce by 30%.
that makes 8,978gp.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 20, 2012)

jefgorbach said:


> spell(message) zero-level so cost at                      .5
> cast by 1st level wizard                                     1.0
> as a use-activated effect                             2,000
> and since Message is a 10min/level base spell        1.4
> ...



If I remove the _Erase_ feature from being built into the Wondrous Item, than the level 1 Wizard apprentice either needs to prepare the _Erase_ spell to use each time he wants to clear the page, or he's dependent upon the instructor to clear the sheet.  If I assume it's expected to be the teacher's responsibility to clear the page, I can follow your pricing pretty clearly.  

Adding in the 30% discount makes this even better.

_Message_ is pretty limited by range and blocked by materials and requires a line of sight (line of pointing really), is it justifiable as the basis of a magical item with no range limit?  Is adding a time delay a reasonable penalty to balance this out?



jefgorbach said:


> and since Message is a 10min/level base spell        1.4



What's the figuring for cost based upon spell duration?


----------



## jefgorbach (Apr 21, 2012)

"I'm not sure I would assume an autocorrect for erasing errors or anything like that, I'd expect however neat or sloppy the written message is, is how it would be communicated. It would still require a mundane pen and ink to write upon the page. "

[MENTION=6674868]RUMBLETiGER[/MENTION]  - I agree. When I said it would automatically handle erasing, I thinking whatever you write on one end automatically appears on the other, including anything scratched out/erased on your end. 

The spell(Erase) would NOT be needed to clear the entire pages because spell(Message) is already setup to accept the Receiver's reply in the original version; thus the alteration to a written form should likewise handle erasing/clearing the receiving page. 

I agree the line-of-sight limitation seems inane and the few groups I've seen use Message have DM Approval to ignore it; so did likewise presuming thats typical (albeit not RAW) as an alternative would be creating Long Distance Message as a 1st level variant for messages within the same plane, and perhaps a 2nd level variant for interplanar messages.


----------

